# Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes



## McZonk (17. Juni 2008)

*Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*


 *Thermaltake kombiniert die geniale Heatpipe Technologie mit Wasser - Dabei raus kommt der Aqua RX Series R2 UFO CPU Waterblock*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute sind sie fast nichtmehr wegzudenken und finden bei fast jedem
Luftkühler Verwendung. Die Sprache ist von den Hitzerohren - besser
bekannt unter dem englischen Begriff _Heatpipe_.

Thermaltake vollbringt nun Poniers-Arbeit und setzt mit dem *Aqua-RX*
* Series R2 *getauften Kühlblock erstmals die Heatpipe Technologie bei 
einem Wasserkühler ein. Recht treffend ist der Untertiel _UFO CPU _
_ Waterblock_, für den extrem ausladenden Kühlkörper. Speziell die Höhe 
fällt für einen Wasserkühler mit rund 70mm recht hoch aus. Dass das UFO 
dagegen nicht abhebt, verhindert der massive Kupferboden und rund 560 
Gramm Gewicht. Zusätzliche Infos und Bilder findet ihr auf der Homepage 
von Thermaltake

Verwendet werden kann Thermaltakes Vollkupferspross dank des 
All-in-One Mounting Systems auf allen gängigen Sockelvarianten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hat dieser Kühler eine Chance gegen moderne Düsenkühler? Was meint ihr?

Quelle: Thermaltake.com


----------



## exa (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

tolle idee, miese umsetzung.... das meiste wasser wird wohl zwischen den anschlüssen über der obersten finne wegfließen, die hätten die anschlüsse auf die seite machen sollen, sodass es auch durch den kühler durchfließt und nicht drüber weg...


----------



## McZonk (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

TT ist ja dafür bekannt, dass es nicht die hochwertigsten Wakü-Blöcke sind.

Schau dir die Bilder nochmal genau an, es befindet sich eine Trennschicht zwischen den Finnen. Für genügend Durchströmung sollte also gesorgt sein  Ich will mal Werte von dem Teil!


----------



## klefreak (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

das wird so nicht passieren, da ja eine Plexi- Trennwand vorhanden ist, wenn man genau schaut


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Coole Idee 

Vielleicht kann ein anderer Hersteller diese Idee besser umsetzen.


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Wie Teuer soll er werden ?


----------



## Janny (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Hab auch grad ein bisschen auf der Thermaltake Seite herumgeschaut.
Und habe gesehen das es bald auch wieder neue Midi-Tower geben soll, nur mal so am Rande bemerkt ^^


----------



## McZonk (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wie Teuer soll er werden ?



Für "preiswerte" 59.99€ findet man ihn bei Aqua-Tuning


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

interessant sieht er ja schon aus und die idee ist echt nicht schlecht.
damit wird die maximale oberfläche nochmal erhöht. wenn die idee richtig umgesetzt wird, könnte das durchaus eine verbesserung bringen.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*



McZonk schrieb:


> Für "preiswerte" 59.99€ findet man ihn bei Aqua-Tuning




Da kaufe ich mir lieber den G-Flow von Innovatek , er ist bei Geizhals für ca 75 € gelistet


----------



## Gemil (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

der g flow hat sehr gute durchflusswerte, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich spreche aus erfahrung...

kauf dir lieber einen apogee gtx, der ist günstiger und besser.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*



Gemil schrieb:


> der g flow hat sehr gute durchflusswerte, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich spreche aus erfahrung...
> 
> kauf dir lieber einen apogee gtx, der ist günstiger und besser.





Ist das eine ALU Kupfer Kompination ? Hattest du mal den G Flow ? Oder kenst du eine Seite wo aktuele CPU Kühler getestet werden, das würde mich sehr interessieren weil ich vor habe mir in diesen Sommer ein neuen zu zulegen und ich nicht was was so gerade Aktuel auf dem Mark ist.


----------



## LordTripack (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

In Zeiten wo neue Prozessorsockel vor der Tür stehen werde ich mich hüten einen neuen Wasserkühler zu kaufen. Wenn deiner auch noch ausreicht, dann gut.

Die meisten Systeme setzen ja schon auf die Multi-Sockel-Kompatibilität und dann einfachen Austausch der Befestigung + Backplate.

@ topic
Die Grundidee ist nicht schlecht. Ich bezweifle aber stark, das die Kühlleistung sehr dabei steigt. Die Kühlfläche wird vergrößert; aber ob das dem Wasser soviel nützt?

Ich wäre eher mal für eine neue Pumpstrategie; ok vergesst es; die Idee die ich hatte würde nur bei einer Komponente gehen.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Der Kühler ist alt. Ich kenne die Fotos schon seit gut einem Jahr.


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

AquaTuning hat den Kühler seit September letzten Jahres im Webshop, dennoch hört man über die Innovation recht wenig.  Ich finde dass die Innovation einer Diskussion wert ist


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Ja, vor allem ist sie (trotz meiner starken Abneigung gegen TT) einen Test wert.


----------



## Oliver (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ist das eine ALU Kupfer Kompination ? Hattest du mal den G Flow ? Oder kenst du eine Seite wo aktuele CPU Kühler getestet werden, das würde mich sehr interessieren weil ich vor habe mir in diesen Sommer ein neuen zu zulegen und ich nicht was was so gerade Aktuel auf dem Mark ist.



PC Games Hardware Extreme 02/08 und kommende Woche noch meh rin der 03/08


----------



## K-Pitt (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*

Das ist ja mal ein Wort. Nice PCGH(X) n1, die hol ich mir beide!


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thermaltake entwickelt Wasserkühler mit Heatpipes*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware Extreme 02/08 und kommende Woche noch meh rin der 03/08




Thx für den Hinweis, da werde ich mir mal die PCGHX Zulegen


----------

